# 120 gallon vert semi-construction journal



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

So, as a lot of you know, I'm starting on a 120 gallon vert (2 X 2 X 4 ft). This won't be a full on construction journal, but will have a few construction pics. Anyway, this is where I'm at so far:



















Notice the cool doors: two main access doors, and an additional small feeder door.

-Solly


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

sweet! is that a front you made or an fca?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I REALLY like this new set-up, especially the wood!

Now, the really stupid question part ......... is that an Acrylic tank or Glass tank?  

Tell us more about the door parts. Did you buy those or make them yourslef?


All the Best!


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

That is very nice Solly. 

I like the whole tree fern panel background idea. That wood is also great, it has a lot of personality. 

I'm interested in the doors. An access door with a feeder door sounds very practical. With the smaller, theres only room for a hand with the food, and not several dozen square inches of room for a frog to make a leap for freedom. Nice concept. 

I can't wait to see this thing finished. Good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

The entire tank is a custom acrylic from FCA. Great work all around. 

I like the feeder door, just big enough to add fruitflies or pull out eggs. I think it's overkill for a small viv, but here where the main doors are 20X22, that's a lot of room for an escapee.

Some more details:

Lighting is a single 250 watt metal halide. 6500K Iwasaki bulb, icecap ballast, PFO pendant. This thing runs very hot, but with a 3" gap between light and top, it only raises the tank temp about 8-9 degrees at the top, and 1-3 at the bottom. So I'm running 82 at worst at the top.

Background is treefern, and a dripwall will be installed. I find that plants grow much faster on this setup than on the usual GS, and it's also much faster to set up. And once the plants are in, you can't see the ugly panels anyway.

Wood is ghost wood. I've had great luck with moss coming to life on this wood from dormant spores.

There will also be a misting system installed.

Ventilation is accomplished with one vent at the bottom, and one at the top. Two fans pull air parallel to the bottom vent, and using bernoulli's principle, they suck air down along the front panel. See Marty @ mistking's rack setup for more info, that's where I stole the idea.

The viv "style" I'm trying to emulate is Steven Bonheim's, or Ghanzafer Ghori's (sorry about the inevitable spelling mistakes guys). Lots of green and a nice mix of foliage rather than just tons of rainbow broms. With the halide I have lots of light even at the bottom, and with a good deal of airflow my options feel unlimited.

-Solly


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW great tank and it sounds like you sedt it up GREAT. That thinig is truly incredible. Do you know what you are putting in there? To think a dozen frogs in one tank is awesome.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

There are a couple of possibilities of inhabitants.

Possibly (gulp) a pair of azureus and 4-5 fantasticus, but more likely 5 or so pumilio.

No more progress will be made until monday...I need parts for the dripwall, nozzles, and of course plants.

-Solly


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh, and for size reference...In the second picture you can just make out some FF cultures under the tank...Those are full size 32 oz cultures. This thing is huge.

-Solly


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy piss... how much is this thing going to cost in the end? I would love to set up something like this, but lack of money is a problem. Im sure the tank will be amazing. I with you about the foliage. Some rainbow broms are always nice to add some color, but I really like the look of a hearty, viny, leafy tank. Im sure if/when the ghost wood picks up some moss it will be incredible.


And after taking your advide and looking at the FF cultures, I understand how truly huge this viv is. Where are you going to stick it when you are done? If youre out of space, theres some in my living room .


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

My budget for the entire setup is $700. Knowing me, that means that it'll actually cost about $800...:lol:

I'm not going to give individual prices on tank, plants etc, but I'll say that everyone I've worked with is very quick and accurate with their quotes, so feel free to shoot them PM's or emails if you're curious about doing something like this.

And it's in its final resting place...

-Solly


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh, and this shelf was designed for a twin pair...So there'll be another of this size eventually.

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

:shock: Damn I wish I was there to plant this thing... Drool...


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

how are you planning on setting the whole thing up on a budget of $700? with just the viv and light it seems like you should be pretty close already.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Danyal,

The tank was much cheaper than I expected. I do a LOT of business with Paul, and so he gives me a "bulk" discount. 

The light pendant was actually surprisingly cheap, and I got the bulb and ballast for free from a friend swapping things around with his reef tank (the 6500 bulb wasn't blue enough for a reef tank, and he was switching ballasts to something that would overdrive the bulb (=more light for more electricity from the same bulb).

I doubt I'll make it below the $700 mark, but I won't be far. Anyway, I'd rather not discuss pricing any more. If you have an imperative pricing question feel free to PM me.

Antone,

If you buy a plane ticket, I'm happy to have you :lol: 
You can sleep in this viv :roll:

-Solly


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

8) awesome


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

from the "tis the season-what have you got blooming" thread. Antone wrote:
_*Pleurothallis grobyi
"This particular plant actually has about 7 spikes but this spike is the only one with open flowers. They are supposed to be fragrant but I can't fit my head into the viv to smell them."*_

Antone,

If you put this plant into Solly's tank, you could smell it while you are sleeping in it. or your could probably fit your head through the doors. :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

reggorf said:


> from the "tis the season-what have you got blooming" thread. Antone wrote:
> _*Pleurothallis grobyi
> "This particular plant actually has about 7 spikes but this spike is the only one with open flowers. They are supposed to be fragrant but I can't fit my head into the viv to smell them."*_
> 
> ...


Doah. Hahaha!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey, I did spell Steven's name right! If you want to send me a bag o' cuttings Steven, I'd love that. And rumour has it I pay well 8)

Antone, I was actually sticking my head in this viv to play around with echos...nice smelling orchids would be nice too.

-Solly


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

OOH, this is so exciting! I just had to subscribe. 

Thanks for the vicarious thrill!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Solly,
It looks great. I can't wait to see the finished product!

Jordan


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

OK, a much-delayed update:












Note: I think it should always be explicitly mentioned when photoshop is used, so I'll explicitly say I did PS this pic a little. But I only did it to make as accurate a representation of the real thing as possible. 

-Solly


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Talk about awe inspiring. I'll bet that tank looks absolutely amazing in person. Those are going to be some happy frogs!

And with a budget of only $700, wow. I probably ended up coming close to that with my 60 gallon and I didn't even have metal halides!


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

can you take a pic of your vent and fan I really like the way you set that up and marty from mistking has an awesome rack setup I am planning on stealing some ideas from that myself


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

VicSkimmr said:


> Talk about awe inspiring. I'll bet that tank looks absolutely amazing in person. Those are going to be some happy frogs!
> 
> And with a budget of only $700, wow. I probably ended up coming close to that with my 60 gallon and I didn't even have metal halides!



It actually ended up summing to just over $900. Oh well, IMO it's well worth it.

Lessthantito, I'll take some pics of the vent later today. I'll also sketch a skematic of how it works.

For those curious, tank humidity runs 90-100% at the bottom, and has high flucuation near the top; humidity near the top can be anywhere from 50 to 95%. This is with every other day hand-misting; the misting system hasn't arrived yet. Also, this is in a dry room, about 40% ambient. And, the front stays crystal clear.

In terms of temps, I'm running about 71-72 low, and 82-83 near the top. I expect to run 75/90 (bottom/top) during the summer. If it gets too hot, I can also raise the halide pendant another few inches up.

-Solly


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

awsome


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/download?mid=e27d010e9760d40ced548504966ea8ce&rtyp=lt

This is a very crude drawing I just made in about 3 minutes. For a much clearer drawing, here's Marty's rack.










(Hope it's OK to use the pic Marty!)

In any case, two fans blow across the bottom vent. Using Bernoulli's principle, this sucks air from the viv down and out through the lower vent. Fresh, cool air is drawn in through the top vent.

Advantages of this system:

1. ALL of the ventilation is done within 1" of the front panel, so humidity in all of the tank is unaffected. 

2. The hot air from the lights is drawn from top to bottom, warming up the lower areas.

3. The fresh air is put into the hot upper area, cooling it down.

4. IT WORKS! Crystal clear front, high humidity, good temperature range.

-Solly

PS for those of you who haven't seen it, Marty's entire rack construction journal is at link, A long read but well worth it. Lots of great ideas in there.

-Solly


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

how the heck did you attach the ghost wood?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

It's not attached at all. Just propped/wedged between the walls and the substrate. Totally stable. 

-Solly


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm flabbergasted... it's breathtaking! Stunning man... awesome job!


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats looks great. I like the brom with pink fingernails in the back corner.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well Solly, I knew it was going to be a giant, but didn't realize it would turn out that nice! Congrats! Now it's time to get the frogs in there, or is it?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW-WOW-WOWIDY-WOW! Thats great! The biggest i got is a 10 gallon!  (Parents says anything bigger will take up too much room)


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

> WOW-WOW-WOWIDY-WOW! Thats great! The biggest i got is a 10 gallon! (Parents says anything bigger will take up too much room)


um i think thats stupid a 15vert is the same foot print just taller


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

titan501x said:


> WOW-WOW-WOWIDY-WOW! Thats great! The biggest i got is a 10 gallon!  (Parents says anything bigger will take up too much room)


Just tell them you where mistaken and the tank you have now is a one gallon :wink: 

-Andrew


----------



## sf313 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love this tank! Any updated pics?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

The Original Poster is not on this boeard anymore, so I doubt there will be any updates.


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

What frogs are housed in it?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Amphiman said:


> What frogs are housed in it?


I'm pretty sure he had 5 blue jeans in there. I could be wrong though...


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Solly said:


> Note: I think it should always be explicitly mentioned when photoshop is used, so I'll explicitly say I did PS this pic a little. But I only did it to make as accurate a representation of the real thing as possible.


Sooo...
Knowing what is known about the author, did this viv truely exist?
I'm not really asking for idle speculation, I'm just wondering if anybody knows.
Either way it is a really cool vision.

tz


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bingo... I wondered the same thing


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

is the author known for faking vivs? i dont get it..


but anyways,it looks awsome. Anyone know what that green plant in the very most bottom left is?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tzen said:


> Solly said:
> 
> 
> > Note: I think it should always be explicitly mentioned when photoshop is used, so I'll explicitly say I did PS this pic a little. But I only did it to make as accurate a representation of the real thing as possible.
> ...


Trust me, this viv totally exists. I sent him the plants for it. :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

johnnymo said:


> is the author known for faking vivs? i dont get it..
> 
> 
> but anyways,it looks awsome. *Anyone know what that green plant in the very most bottom left is? *


Raphidophora tetrasperma


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm sure the viv exists, but not so sure about the blue jeans


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, it does exist, I built it and shipped it to him.


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*hello*

Thats funny I was searching through this thread about this tank and happened to have the exact tank and dimension except mine is glass. I was thinking of starting a journal but need some advice of posting pictures here as I never done it so everyone can see my tank progress. I have not started my tank yet just cleaned it out since I got it from a friend of mine who was keeping Geckos. I am planning to have a big waterfall so advice is helpfull if anyone has any good ideas of this size tank. Its 24x24x48. I am planning to use handi foam for the background but also advice would be great. I probably wont have this tank done for a few months from now since I am getting ready to built a rack of 10 gallon breeding tanks for my thumbs. Also does anybody know how much a tank this size is worth from this dimensions? It was given to me for free I just had to pick it up


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice and inspiring, hope to see more pics


----------



## Minois (Dec 28, 2007)

*Drooling*

My computer table is now.... saturated with drool. Thanks. Thanks a lot. I am literally DIEING to have a chance to see that tank! It is amazing! Can I ask you exactly how much was the tank itself? I am just starting, but if I find this hobby exciting, I can spend more. I spent 200 on my 20 gallon, I am sure my mother will not mind if I spend a bit more if I tell her I will study ! If you can give an estimate of how much the tank cost and plants cost, it would be great. I can always buy some frogs from my neighbor Matt but I would love to see if I can afford that tank!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

The owner of this tank is no longer a member of DendroBoard. It is not likely that any more pictures of it will be forthcoming.


----------

